# Fat Pregnancy thread



## truebebeblue

I am opening a Pregnancy thread. 
I felt bad stepping into other girls threads...
So,I am making a all questions and experiences thread.
Ladies post whatever you like here ... plus pregnancy news,products.questions,birth stories(I love these),Tips, anything 
related to being fat and pregnant or Breastfeeding etc.


Thanks


----------



## truebebeblue

I am currently 21w 4 days..Due date is Thanksgiving

I knew I was pregnant after I had sex.. I mentioned it my friend the next day but waited a few days after period was due to test

My first trimester was hard. I was sleeping about 16 hours a day and I gained 20 lbs.. lost 7 gained it back..

Second trimester is going better... My boobs are gigantic... 
I have gained 35 lbs total... which is annoying to me,I don;t know HOW.
I have been having very frequent headaches... so i am thinking dehydration/fluid retention are playing a role in both issues...
Was worried it was a blood pressure issue with the headaches but my BP is better now than it was first tri.
Working on getting the gallon of water in... but usually i do well if I get get half that...

Had my 20 week US last week... the head and belly measurements were fine but because of my size they were not able to see a few of the systems they wanted. So Next week I am having a Level 2 US...
Hopefully I will be able to see the sex as well... was not cooperating last time.

For those curious I am using a midwife and hope to deliver naturally.
I like all the midwives I have met in the practice (most of them are larger too) They are concerned about my weight but not alarmed or anything.

My mom is not large and gained 60 lbs with each pregnancy and my cousin gained 80 with each ... they were all back to pre-pregnancy weight in 3 months...I am trying not to stress about it. That doesn't help with healthy food choice at all!

I am also planning to breastfeed and Cloth diaper...and I am a single mommy.
Any tips/experiences would be awesome.


True


----------



## truebebeblue

Hmm surprised no one has contributed.. anyway

Update got a call from midwifes office.. Had some abnormal labs.
My hemoglobin is going down.. not dangerously but I have been anemic for some time.The just want me to be more diligent about the greens and red meats. I cannot tolerate iron supplements very well.
Also my thyroid level is quite out of wack. Was slightly out in march but 
because of the rapid weight gain they ran it again and yeah... I start synthroid tomorrow. It's not new to me, I have hasimotos but I havent had to treat it in a few years. Hoping that it helps with my energy levels because, I feel the nesting urge mentally but my body is like NO thanks.

Calling to schedule my level 2 Ultrasound tomorrow. Super excited.


True


----------



## Myn

It's been about fifteen years since I was pregnant, so the memories are a bit hazy. I do remember how exciting the sonogram was, though! Definitely something to look forward to.


----------



## truebebeblue

I had my level 2 Ultrasound today. 
Still wasn't able to see the brain anatomy they want so I will be going back 
in a month..The baby moves A LOT! Not just arms and legs but really flipping and swimming around.
The tech almost gave up on the sex but we got to see at the very end...


Its a girl !
I'm very haooy



True


----------



## Myn

Sounds like she's going to keep you on the go.  Have you thought of a name yet?

With the anemia, my sister mostly dealt with it by cutting out caffeine completely and eating rice and beans at least every other day. :eat1:


----------



## Tad

Obviously I've not been pregnant, but just to respond to a couple of the things you said:

- what iron supplements have you tried? There are apparently two common types, and a lot of people can't handle one or the other....my wife went through this, first ones she tried caused her a lot of troubles, she switched to the other kind and has had no issues. But I tried one of the ones that work for her, and got brutal heartburn. It really seems to be an individual body thing. Maybe you've already been through all the different types, but I thought I'd mention it.

- We used cloth diapers and loved them! Next to NO diaper rash  We did use a diaper service, which made it much easier, of course. Do make sure to get a good number of the fitted pants that go over the cloth diapers, because you'll have to wash those, and won't always have time to wash things every day. When he got a bit older and started sleeping most of the night, we found we had to move to a disposable for the night, so he wouldn't be dripping wet by morning. But the rest of the time cloth was just fine.

Two pieces of general baby advice:

- If someone is looking to get you a gift (like a group of friends or something) think about asking for a baby swing. They can be an absolute blessing, especially during fussy times, giving you a few minutes with no crying and both hands free. The wind up kind are fine (good for ten minutes or so of swinging, at least the hand-me-down we had was). There are also battery powered ones, but they are more expensive (and I know my sister used one, and one night when their first one was teething and had been crying all day they put him in it while they got ready for bed, and in the peace they just passed out and woke up in the morning with him still swinging blissfully....he was fine but not really recommended for all night use!)

- There are dozens (hundreds?) of pregnancy and baby books out there, a lot of which can really freak you out. My wife found the "Girlfriend's guide" series very good; practical advice without being crazy.

Good luck!


----------



## karmascliche

I've been sitting here all morning reading the "fat pregnancy" thread..and I posted my picture at the end of the thread..but I've noticed that no one has posted there in almost a year. I was wondering if anyone is starting another thread or if anyone is even pregnant here anymore.. I found place that made me feel comfy.. just hoping someone is still here. 

By the way.. I'm Due March 31st, 2011.


----------



## MissStacie

and she started that thread in July 2010. Are you perhaps reading another pregnancy thread?

Anyway..congrats on the upcoming baby! I'm due February 25th, 2011. 

Stacie


----------



## sunnie1653

I'm not anymore.. haha, my twins are 19 months old. Hoping to be pregnant again sometime in the near future. *snicker*

Congrats, ladies!!!


----------



## Tad

Congrats, Karmascliche and MissStacie!


----------



## truebebeblue

wow karma what a cute bump!
I am 8 months and I think 90% of people just think i am fatter... no defined bump.Im jealous! Im 33 weeks now... due Thanksgiving day!
Obsessed with all things baby...having a girl.
just finished prepping my cloth diaper stash and putting together my stroller etc.
Now the hard part... WAITING.


----------



## Aust99

I'm not pregnant but wanted to say congratulations to you True... Good luck with your upcoming birth.


----------



## DJBEATBOX2k3

my fiance is about 19 weeks right now... this would ber her2nd pregnancy. when me met she was about 250. now shes 346! I cant keep my hands off her belly cuz she has my beautiful son and hey belly is freakin sexy! lol


----------



## paintsplotch

i just wanted to say congrats to all those who are expecting or have kids.... i think its awesome.
i hope to have a child too... hopefully before im 40, but i dont know if i can.
was told by my doc that i am not going to be able to have children... but i have seen/heard of miracles happening.... so there is hope (or adoption!)
to truebebeblue ...i hope you do well and enjoy every moment. trust your instincts. you will be great


----------



## louisaml

I think I might be pregnant with my 3rd child. I know at 24 that might seem young but I love my kids. 

My first child is a girl and she will be 5 in Jan. I gained 80 pound with her 150-230. I went down to 190 in a few monthes. I am currently going through a custody battle with her and have been for 4 years. I will finally get her back, its just taking time with all the paperwork, sadly it will probubly be a year untill this happens. 

I had my son in Dec 07, I had to give him up at birth because I was the sole caretake to my father who is in his 70's and his first wife died in August. I only gained 20 pounds with the pregnancy 200-220 and after I had him I was down to 190 in two weeks. I had difficulty with the pregnancy though. It was a placenta previa but luckily it attached. When I went into labor I bleed heavily and continued to bleed heavily daily for a year. I went onto Mirena which was a bad idea. 

I had it for two years and got it taken out until May of this year. I didn't get my period until I went on horomone treatments in mid september. My fiance and I have been activly trying. My doctor thinks like with my daughter I did have a period but there is a very good chance I am pregnant. She thinks its too soon to tell. Anyways I have been throwing up for about a week and I am not sick. So we are going to wait 2 more weeks and take the test. We have been praying for a baby for so long. She is just concerned because I have anemia, hypolypedimia, hypothyroidism, and bipolar disorder. I allready have a treatment plan in place. So the baby and I can be healthy.

As for the baby he/she will be formula fed because sadly I cant breastfeed due to my bipolar meds. We will be buying all the baby stuff used. As for diapers I am unsure because since we are low income, i have no idea which would be more economical. I have a swing and a crib at my dad's house, if not then my fiance allready has a set in mind at burlington coat factory. He is willing to work two full time jobs so I can be a stay at home mommy. His brother is moving in, and he has no problem being our manny when we need a break. The only obstacle we have left is our pitt bull, but she is good with my daughter, so I think it will be fine.

Please pray though that I am pregnant because we have been praying so hard because my fiance was told he was sterile, and after my last pregnancy the doctor said it will be slim to none if I have anymore.

Also my fiance is so excited about me being plus sized and possibly pregnant. He doesn't care how much I gain, and is even encouraging it.


----------



## Missy9579

I am 14 weeks 1 day pregnant with twins...due April 14th but they won't let me go beyond 38 weeks so I will schedule a c-section for around the end of March and hope they want to stay in that long.

So far everything has been great. I have only gained about 3 pounds so far....I had lap band about 6 months before getting pregnant so weight is an issue with me.

I feel tired a lot and I get evening sickness, almost like clockwork every night between 5-8 pm. But no real sickness or anything else to complain about other than peeing ALL the time. 

We had our first trimester testing a few weeks ago and everything came back well. 

Because I had a LEEP years ago I have to start going to the doctor every single week at 16 weeks, one week ultrasound, one week exam by doctor until the end. The LEEP combined with twins puts me at a higher rick for preterm labor and an imcompetent cervix, so they will monitor very closely. At about 25 weeks I have to start going on the monitors every week to monitor for preterm labor contractions. I feel like I may live at the doctors office before this pregnancy is over!

But all in all, great experience so far!!! Loving it and loving my babies to me. I started this weighing about 245 and weight about 248ish now...


----------



## MissStacie

And I am quite happy to report that I, and baby Heshe are PERFECT. BP is perfect, no sugar in urine(last appt there was), weight up about 3 lbs, but I'm retaining water like crazy and haven't been able to really "void" if you know what I mean.:blush:

Baby is growing on target and my OB said everything looked great, heartbeat was strong and solid and Heshe was wiggling and waving, so we left there puffed up and proud and now we just need to start to prepare!

We buy a stroller this week....

Good luck to all you mommies to be!


----------



## Missy9579

Yay for healthy babies. I go in one week for an ultrasound and hope to know what we are having. The not being able to shop for clothes is killing me. We have bought a lot of other stuff...we bought 2 cribs, a changer, a dresser, 2 car seats, a stroller, a swing, a bouncer, a glider a jumper...its all so much fun to shop for.

OKay, and so now that I talked about all the good things, can I bitch for a minute? Is this anyone else here?

I can not stop peeing. Seriously, I have about a 30 minute window between pees. Oh, and I can not poop to save my life.....AND I can not sleep, No matter what. And a sleepless Missy is a very cranky Missy. I just wish for one night I could take half a bottle of NyQuil and sleep.

Oh, and why does no one tell you about the horrific gas you are going to have. I went 7 years without farting in front of my husband, and now I am lucky if I can go 7 minutes.

So while I am excited to be having 2 wonderful babies, I am freakin miserable.


----------



## Jes

Missy9579 said:


> I can not stop peeing. Seriously, I have about a 30 minute window between pees. Oh, and I can not poop to save my life.....AND I can not sleep, No matter what. And a sleepless Missy is a very cranky Missy. I just wish for one night I could take half a bottle of NyQuil and sleep.
> .



Have you tried the bean brownie trick? even i've done it (a sample from a friend; there's no bun in my oven!) and it's true, you can't taste anything but delicious brownie!


----------



## Missy9579

Jes said:


> Have you tried the bean brownie trick? even i've done it (a sample from a friend; there's no bun in my oven!) and it's true, you can't taste anything but delicious brownie!



haha which of my complaints will it fix?

And no I havent because I had never even heard of it. It seems you put black beans in brownies? That is what google seems to be telling me.


----------



## MissStacie

Missy9579 said:


> Yay for healthy babies. I go in one week for an ultrasound and hope to know what we are having. The not being able to shop for clothes is killing me. We have bought a lot of other stuff...we bought 2 cribs, a changer, a dresser, 2 car seats, a stroller, a swing, a bouncer, a glider a jumper...its all so much fun to shop for.
> 
> OKay, and so now that I talked about all the good things, can I bitch for a minute? Is this anyone else here?
> 
> I can not stop peeing. Seriously, I have about a 30 minute window between pees. *Oh, and I can not poop to save my life.*....AND I can not sleep, No matter what. And a sleepless Missy is a very cranky Missy. I just wish for one night I could take half a bottle of NyQuil and sleep.
> 
> Oh, and why does no one tell you about the horrific gas you are going to have. I went 7 years without farting in front of my husband, and now I am lucky if I can go 7 minutes.
> 
> So while I am excited to be having 2 wonderful babies, I am freakin miserable.



Well, I'm having some ligament pain so my OB prescribed me Magnesium pills to help relax things down there, but a great side effect of them is loose stools, and trust me, after only a DAY on them, I'm feeling more cleaned out than I have in over a week! When they get too loose or bothersome, he told me to just stop taking them for a day or two. You might want to ask your Dr about a Magnesium suppliment. It will also help with any leg cramping that you might have.

Good luck!


----------



## Jes

Missy9579 said:


> haha which of my complaints will it fix?
> 
> And no I havent because I had never even heard of it. It seems you put black beans in brownies? That is what google seems to be telling me.


Yep. You grind up a can of beans. You replace...all the liquids that go into brownies? Hell, I'm not sure, but as you say, googling will illuminate you. And then you eat them. And don't taste the beans!

Thing is, you could certainly just add more beans and prunes to your diet, but when pregnant, I know some women have cravings, so why not make it a win-win if you are allowed to eat a brownie? Mmmn.


----------



## Missy9579

Jes said:


> Yep. You grind up a can of beans. You replace...all the liquids that go into brownies? Hell, I'm not sure, but as you say, googling will illuminate you. And then you eat them. And don't taste the beans!
> 
> Thing is, you could certainly just add more beans and prunes to your diet, but when pregnant, I know some women have cravings, so why not make it a win-win if you are allowed to eat a brownie? Mmmn.



I think I will google some more and may try this. I have tried to eat more fiber...it doesn't really work...and the idea of eating prunes...

Thanks Jes!


----------



## Risible

I have deleted several posts that were inappropriate for the Health Forum. Please help to keep this thread on track.

Thank you -

/mod


----------



## Missy9579

Risible said:


> I have deleted several posts that were inappropriate for the Health Forum. Please help to keep this thread on track.
> 
> Thank you -
> 
> /mod




I would disagree that our posts were inappropriate....I think it was good advice from older, wiser women who may have more life experience than someone younger than us. Suggesting marriage before planning a baby and suggesting being financially stable, since I am having twins and it is breaking the bank. I think it was meant more as guidance and wisdom.

Just my two cents.


----------



## Missy9579

Yesterday I was 15 weeks, 5 days, and I have ultrasounds every other week and see the dcotor every other week with the twins due to having my cervix monitored.

The ultrasounds was cool yesterday, and my husband was able to be there, he hasn't been to one since the one where they were empty sacs and we found out it was twins.

We were able to find out that we are having twin boys! 2 little boys, coming right up!

I am happy, and I will take 2 little boys over 2 little girls anyday....but I really wanted boy/girl, since this is the only time we will be expanding our family.

What are you all having? Was it what you wanted?

The babies are healthy, and measuring a few days ahead of their gestation.

Now I can shop, shop, shop.


----------



## MissStacie

Two boys...wow..thats a handful right there! Congratulations on them both and here is to a happy and further healthy pregnancy!

My husband is very, VERY adamant that he does NOT want to know what we are having. I, on the other hand, want to know for the bonding aspect and well, to shop a little, but on the other hand, want to have the "its a ...!" surprise in the delivery room. I've decided NOT to find out, even though Boris said it was ok for ME to find out, but not to tell him. It just didn't seem right, since I didn't get pregnant by myself, it didn't seem fair to know what our baby was alone, either.

Have fun shopping...I have yet to purchase ONE THING...I've got another 4 week German integration class to take and then my state exam...hopefully in Mid December, if not then, late January...and then the baby comes end of February...wonder when I'll be doing OUR shopping? 

Hugs, Stacie


----------



## Missy9579

MissStacie said:


> Two boys...wow..thats a handful right there! Congratulations on them both and here is to a happy and further healthy pregnancy!
> 
> My husband is very, VERY adamant that he does NOT want to know what we are having. I, on the other hand, want to know for the bonding aspect and well, to shop a little, but on the other hand, want to have the "its a ...!" surprise in the delivery room. I've decided NOT to find out, even though Boris said it was ok for ME to find out, but not to tell him. It just didn't seem right, since I didn't get pregnant by myself, it didn't seem fair to know what our baby was alone, either.
> 
> Have fun shopping...I have yet to purchase ONE THING...I've got another 4 week German integration class to take and then my state exam...hopefully in Mid December, if not then, late January...and then the baby comes end of February...wonder when I'll be doing OUR shopping?
> 
> Hugs, Stacie



Wow...haha many people do not want to find out, but to be prepared I had to and my husband was fine with it. It makes it easier to buy the bedding and make the nursery and what not. And I don't know about over there but over here there is very little gender neutral stuff really, especially as far as clothing goes. And being there are 2 of them, it just makes it easier for us. It was still a surprise to us, it was just said by the ultrasound lady rather than the doctor haha

That would be hard if you knew and not your husband, you would have to hide all of your purchases and put a lock on the baby's room so he didn't walk in and see pink or blue!

I already scored a huge lot of baby boy clothes off craigs list from a lady who had twin boys same month last year...stuff all the way up to 12 months...and plan on shopping a lot of sales and what not for the next many, many months!


----------



## Missy9579

Doctors today, had an ultrasound...almost 18 weeks and baby A is measuring at about 8 ounces and baby B is about 9 ounces...my cervix has shortened some, which is concerning and they will watch it.

Have to have my 20 week anatomy scan at the hospital with the high risk doctors so waiting for them to schedule that.

And both babies did a complete flip, which is nuts to me...and both have heads on my right, feet on the left, facing each other!

Both still boys!:bow:= we think.


----------



## MissStacie

Well, yesterday was our monthly visit to the OB, and baby Heshe has reached a milestone...she's now too big to fit on ONE U/S pic! They couldn't fit all of her onto the screen at one time, so we didn't get one pic, we got FOUR; one of head, belly, legs and feet. She was moving and shaking, and waving at one point where I could totally make out the fingers and thumb! At one point, the baby was moving and it was hard to get even a good look at everything, but she suddenly straightened out her legs and they were SO CLEAR and SOOOOO LONG, we could make out the leg bones and all the bones in her tiny feet! Even the Dr was like "Boris, push the freeze button!"..ha ha.. Still unable to definately see if Heshe is a boy or girl, and thats ok with us. Heshe is healthy and growing like a little weed and is now being felt ALL DAY LONG and I can now feel her kick and move against my hand every now and again. I think its still a little early for me to feel that strong kick/punch with my hands, but give her a few weeks and I'm sure there will be NO mistaking!

Me? Oh you know...I'm healthy as a horse! My weight is the same as it was in August as I tend to fluctuate 2-3 kilos(5-7 lbs) give or take every week or so, but apparently my metabolism is through the roof, which is a very good thing! My BP...which they took initially with a "normal" size cuff was 140/100, and I said to the nurse(in my broken Deutsch) "Das ist falsch und zu hoch! Du brauchst eine großer cuff!". So, she went down to another station and brought back on of the machines on wheels and guess what? 120/80...perfect! I said, in English.."told you so"..ha ha. She didn't understand me, so I felt I could be a little snotty..ha ha No sugar in wee wee...and I go for my Rhogam inject in a few weeks and my glucose tolerance test then, too. Then two weeks after that we will be 30 weeks in, and the visits start every 2 weeks until week 36, then weekly. All in all...I'm proving EVERYONE(except myself and my husband) that I AM going to have NO COMPLICATIONS with this baby, and I'm LOVING the surprised and happy looks on my Dr's faces when I get to leave the appointments all smiles and no stress.

All in all...great visit! Just wanted to update you all!

Stacie and Heshe


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Oh, Stacie, I am SO happy for you!!! :wubu: That is so wonderful. :wubu:


----------



## MissStacie

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Oh, Stacie, I am SO happy for you!!! :wubu: That is so wonderful. :wubu:



Thank you so much! Now, with under 100 days until the baby comes, we are all kind of getting excited...

More updates to come!


----------



## Bigtigmom

MissStacie said:


> Well, yesterday was our monthly visit to the OB, and baby Heshe has reached a milestone...she's now too big to fit on ONE U/S pic! They couldn't fit all of her onto the screen at one time, so we didn't get one pic, we got FOUR; one of head, belly, legs and feet. She was moving and shaking, and waving at one point where I could totally make out the fingers and thumb! At one point, the baby was moving and it was hard to get even a good look at everything, but she suddenly straightened out her legs and they were SO CLEAR and SOOOOO LONG, we could make out the leg bones and all the bones in her tiny feet! Even the Dr was like "Boris, push the freeze button!"..ha ha.. Still unable to definately see if Heshe is a boy or girl, and thats ok with us. Heshe is healthy and growing like a little weed and is now being felt ALL DAY LONG and I can now feel her kick and move against my hand every now and again. I think its still a little early for me to feel that strong kick/punch with my hands, but give her a few weeks and I'm sure there will be NO mistaking!
> 
> Me? Oh you know...I'm healthy as a horse! My weight is the same as it was in August as I tend to fluctuate 2-3 kilos(5-7 lbs) give or take every week or so, but apparently my metabolism is through the roof, which is a very good thing! My BP...which they took initially with a "normal" size cuff was 140/100, and I said to the nurse(in my broken Deutsch) "Das ist falsch und zu hoch! Du brauchst eine großer cuff!". So, she went down to another station and brought back on of the machines on wheels and guess what? 120/80...perfect! I said, in English.."told you so"..ha ha. She didn't understand me, so I felt I could be a little snotty..ha ha No sugar in wee wee...and I go for my Rhogam inject in a few weeks and my glucose tolerance test then, too. Then two weeks after that we will be 30 weeks in, and the visits start every 2 weeks until week 36, then weekly. All in all...I'm proving EVERYONE(except myself and my husband) that I AM going to have NO COMPLICATIONS with this baby, and I'm LOVING the surprised and happy looks on my Dr's faces when I get to leave the appointments all smiles and no stress.
> 
> All in all...great visit! Just wanted to update you all!
> 
> Stacie and Heshe



That is great news, thanks for the update sweetie!!


----------



## Missy9579

MissStacie said:


> Well, yesterday was our monthly visit to the OB, and baby Heshe has reached a milestone...she's now too big to fit on ONE U/S pic! They couldn't fit all of her onto the screen at one time, so we didn't get one pic, we got FOUR; one of head, belly, legs and feet. She was moving and shaking, and waving at one point where I could totally make out the fingers and thumb! At one point, the baby was moving and it was hard to get even a good look at everything, but she suddenly straightened out her legs and they were SO CLEAR and SOOOOO LONG, we could make out the leg bones and all the bones in her tiny feet! Even the Dr was like "Boris, push the freeze button!"..ha ha.. Still unable to definately see if Heshe is a boy or girl, and thats ok with us. Heshe is healthy and growing like a little weed and is now being felt ALL DAY LONG and I can now feel her kick and move against my hand every now and again. I think its still a little early for me to feel that strong kick/punch with my hands, but give her a few weeks and I'm sure there will be NO mistaking!
> 
> Me? Oh you know...I'm healthy as a horse! My weight is the same as it was in August as I tend to fluctuate 2-3 kilos(5-7 lbs) give or take every week or so, but apparently my metabolism is through the roof, which is a very good thing! My BP...which they took initially with a "normal" size cuff was 140/100, and I said to the nurse(in my broken Deutsch) "Das ist falsch und zu hoch! Du brauchst eine großer cuff!". So, she went down to another station and brought back on of the machines on wheels and guess what? 120/80...perfect! I said, in English.."told you so"..ha ha. She didn't understand me, so I felt I could be a little snotty..ha ha No sugar in wee wee...and I go for my Rhogam inject in a few weeks and my glucose tolerance test then, too. Then two weeks after that we will be 30 weeks in, and the visits start every 2 weeks until week 36, then weekly. All in all...I'm proving EVERYONE(except myself and my husband) that I AM going to have NO COMPLICATIONS with this baby, and I'm LOVING the surprised and happy looks on my Dr's faces when I get to leave the appointments all smiles and no stress.
> 
> All in all...great visit! Just wanted to update you all!
> 
> Stacie and Heshe




I am glad things are going smoothly for you!


----------



## truebebeblue

I had my baby girl Dec 1st. 
Her name is Madeline. I went over due date and decided to be induced.
Was 1 40 hour labor... about 24 hours in I got an epidural. Had a healthy pregnancy and delivery.
She was 7 lbs 2 oz and 19.75 inches.
Here we are! 

True 

View attachment maddienmommy.jpg


----------



## CarlaSixx

truebebeblue said:


> I had my baby girl Dec 1st.
> Her name is Madeline. I went over due date and decided to be induced.
> Was 1 40 hour labor... about 24 hours in I got an epidural. Had a healthy pregnancy and delivery.
> She was 7 lbs 2 oz and 19.75 inches.
> Here we are!
> 
> True



Congrats! You and the baby look lovely  Hope you enjoy being a mama!

Love her name, too :happy:


----------



## Agent 007

Congratulation with your little one, True. She looks adorable!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

truebebeblue said:


> I had my baby girl Dec 1st.
> Her name is Madeline. I went over due date and decided to be induced.
> Was 1 40 hour labor... about 24 hours in I got an epidural. Had a healthy pregnancy and delivery.
> She was 7 lbs 2 oz and 19.75 inches.
> Here we are!
> 
> True



CONGRATULATIONS, True!  I was thinking you were due sometime soon. I wish you and the baby both a happy and healthy first year together. :happy:


----------



## Tad

Congrats, and I agree that you both look great!


----------



## Carrie

truebebeblue said:


> I had my baby girl Dec 1st.
> Her name is Madeline. I went over due date and decided to be induced.
> Was 1 40 hour labor... about 24 hours in I got an epidural. Had a healthy pregnancy and delivery.
> She was 7 lbs 2 oz and 19.75 inches.
> Here we are!
> 
> True


She is so beautiful, True! And what a lovely photo of you together. Congratulations! :happy:


----------



## Jes

Looks like you have TWO babies in that photo!  
Congrats


----------



## ThatFatGirl

Congratulations, True. You and your baby are beautiful. Glad all went well with the delivery and best to you both in your new life ahead!

Also, Stacie, so happy things are going well for you too!


----------



## HottiMegan

Congrats  She's beautiful:happy:


----------



## MissStacie

What a lovely picture, True! She is adorable and I wish you both tons of happiness in the years to come!


----------



## CastingPearls

truebebeblue said:


> I had my baby girl Dec 1st.
> Her name is Madeline. I went over due date and decided to be induced.
> Was 1 40 hour labor... about 24 hours in I got an epidural. Had a healthy pregnancy and delivery.
> She was 7 lbs 2 oz and 19.75 inches.
> Here we are!
> 
> True


Happy beautiful family. Congratulations!


----------



## Paul

Congratulations. What a lovely picture of Mother and Child. Are you able to get any sleep?



truebebeblue said:


> I had my baby girl Dec 1st.
> Her name is Madeline. I went over due date and decided to be induced.
> Was 1 40 hour labor... about 24 hours in I got an epidural. Had a healthy pregnancy and delivery.
> She was 7 lbs 2 oz and 19.75 inches.
> Here we are!
> 
> True


----------



## olwen

True, I'm echoing everyone else's sentiments about how freakin adorable your baby is. Congratulations.


----------



## LoriS

She's absolutely beautiful!!! And so are you!

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Missy9579

Thanks for the update, and congrats on your beautiful little girl!

I think Stacey is next and then me! Woot. (unless my twins decide to come super early..hoping the cook for a good long time)


----------



## DJBEATBOX2k3

my [email protected] 34 weeks and looking gorgeous! my son shall be here soon! 

View attachment IMAG0562_m.jpg


View attachment IMAG0563_m.jpg


----------



## penguin

Oh, lovely belly!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

DJBEATBOX2k3 said:


> my [email protected] 34 weeks and looking gorgeous! my son shall be here soon!



DJ, she knows you're posting these, right? lol


----------



## DJBEATBOX2k3

BigBeautifulMe said:


> DJ, she knows you're posting these, right? lol



lol yup. i told her i was and she was fine with it. hahaha shes awesome.:wubu:


----------



## MissStacie

So, with the multitude of Drs. appointments over the last few weeks, they have all decided that its better for me and bubs to go in and get the baby a little earlier than the EDD. I got diagnosed with GD in mid December, and while the sugar is very under control, the baby is measuring big and is STILL heads up, and while the baby CAN still flip down, they don't want to wait much longer..soooo....our little bundle will be born via c-section on Feb. 8th.

I'm nervous, scared, excited and a little overwhelmed all at the same time, but the Drs would rather plan for this than let it go and get into an emergency situation. I'm all for that!

So, just a little update on our end here...I'm going to try to get some belly pics taken because it seems that now I look pregnant...FINALLY!


----------



## Missy9579

MissStacie said:


> So, with the multitude of Drs. appointments over the last few weeks, they have all decided that its better for me and bubs to go in and get the baby a little earlier than the EDD. I got diagnosed with GD in mid December, and while the sugar is very under control, the baby is measuring big and is STILL heads up, and while the baby CAN still flip down, they don't want to wait much longer..soooo....our little bundle will be born via c-section on Feb. 8th.
> 
> I'm nervous, scared, excited and a little overwhelmed all at the same time, but the Drs would rather plan for this than let it go and get into an emergency situation. I'm all for that!
> 
> So, just a little update on our end here...I'm going to try to get some belly pics taken because it seems that now I look pregnant...FINALLY!





Yay~! So close..just another week and a few days and you will meet your wee one. I would really love it if you would either post, or send me a message privately about your experience with a c-section, as I am really scared about having mine and being a bigger girl. 

Oh! But hopefully you will post right away about boy/girl and name!! tehe...congrats!


----------



## KHayes666

DJBEATBOX2k3 said:


> my [email protected] 34 weeks and looking gorgeous! my son shall be here soon!



Congrats, hope y'all have a safe delivery


----------



## Missy9579

Guess I will post an update as well...

I am 29 weeks tomorrow....I really want to get to 35 weeks with the twins because our local hospital requires the NICU for all babies born under 35 weeks. SO hopefully they stay in for 6 more weeks.

I have a small baby shower on Sunday.

As for the pregnancy, it is getting rough. I have had problems with my gallbladder, which is caused by pregnancy and happens in about 1/5 women...they think it will have to come out 12 weeks after giving birth. I am having sciatica problems, if I walk too much or stand too long my thighs go numb/tingly/painful. Appearantly this too is common and is caused by the way one or both of the babies are laying on my nerves. It's hard to sleep because I can't get comfy, my hips and shoulders hurt...it's getting to be to that point where I am just ready to be done. I am measuring almost 36 weeks even though I am only 29, due to twins. The doctors keep telling me it is all normal and fine and that my body can handle it, but sometimes I doubt that there could possibly be enough room in there for them to grow anymore..I feel stretched to the max and like someone should deflate me any day.

6 more weeks....it may be a very long 6 weeks...


----------



## DJBEATBOX2k3

KHayes666 said:


> Congrats, hope y'all have a safe delivery



awww thank you! hes going to be delivered by scheduled c section so im pretty sure hes going to be good.


----------



## shuefly pie

Missy9579 said:


> Guess I will post an update as well...
> 
> I am 29 weeks tomorrow....I really want to get to 35 weeks with the twins because our local hospital requires the NICU for all babies born under 35 weeks. SO hopefully they stay in for 6 more weeks.
> 
> I have a small baby shower on Sunday.
> 
> As for the pregnancy, it is getting rough. I have had problems with my gallbladder, which is caused by pregnancy and happens in about 1/5 women...they think it will have to come out 12 weeks after giving birth. I am having sciatica problems, if I walk too much or stand too long my thighs go numb/tingly/painful. Appearantly this too is common and is caused by the way one or both of the babies are laying on my nerves. It's hard to sleep because I can't get comfy, my hips and shoulders hurt...it's getting to be to that point where I am just ready to be done. I am measuring almost 36 weeks even though I am only 29, due to twins. The doctors keep telling me it is all normal and fine and that my body can handle it, but sometimes I doubt that there could possibly be enough room in there for them to grow anymore..I feel stretched to the max and like someone should deflate me any day.
> 
> 6 more weeks....it may be a very long 6 weeks...


Big, big hugs!

I know how tough it gets at the end with twins. I was 38 1/2 weeks when my girls were born. Those last few weeks did feel very long. 

Keep cooking those babies so you can all come home together.


----------



## MissStacie

Missy9579 said:


> Yay~! So close..just another week and a few days and you will meet your wee one. I would really love it if you would either post, or send me a message privately about your experience with a c-section, as I am really scared about having mine and being a bigger girl.
> 
> Oh! But hopefully you will post right away about boy/girl and name!! tehe...congrats!




I know..its still so freaky to me that I've got a baby up in here..ha ha...I'll let you know as soon as I can about how it went...hopefully it will be very routine and very normal...

I'll have Boris post the name/sex ASAP..HA HA...

Keep your chin up, kiddo...you don't have much longer to go and your body will hold out...if MINE can, yours will, too!


----------



## DJBEATBOX2k3

omg i just realized you are THEE miss stacie! im hella slow lol, its an honor to be in the same thread as you


----------



## MissStacie

DJBEATBOX2k3 said:


> omg i just realized you are THEE miss stacie! im hella slow lol, its an honor to be in the same thread as you



Oh, how sweet you are! Thank you, but I'm just a very pregnant woman now..but thank you so much!


----------



## DJBEATBOX2k3

MissStacie said:


> Oh, how sweet you are! Thank you, but I'm just a very pregnant woman now..but thank you so much!



lol so is my wifey. so i completely understand, but you are amazing and its an honor to even speak with you, lol


----------



## gnoom

Stacie told me to post this:

Ruby Elizabeth, 4060gramms (~9lbs), 56cm (~22inches), Feb. 8th, 1:36pm CET. :wubu:

View attachment DSCN3556.jpg


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

gnoom said:


> Stacie told me to post this:
> 
> Ruby Elizabeth, 4060gramms (~9lbs), 56cm (~22inches), Feb. 8th, 1:36pm CET. :wubu:
> 
> View attachment 90244



Awww, congratulations to both of you!!!! She's beautiful!! :wubu:


----------



## CastingPearls

gnoom said:


> Stacie told me to post this:
> 
> Ruby Elizabeth, 4060gramms (~9lbs), 56cm (~22inches), Feb. 8th, 1:36pm CET. :wubu:



She's beautiful. Congratulations to the happy family!!!


----------



## ThatFatGirl

She's magnificent. Congratulations!


----------



## penguin

Congratulations!!


----------



## Isa

What a beautiful baby! Congrats and welcome to Miss Ruby!


----------



## sunnie1653

Congratulations and welcome to the world, Miss Ruby!!! :wubu:


----------



## Missy9579

Thanks for the update on Stacie and Miss Ruby! I hope Stacie is resting comfortably and all went well. That is one chunky, healthy looking baby! Please give her my best!

Missy


----------



## prettyssbbw

Congratulations! I hope stacy is doing well. Ruby is georgous! :smitten:


----------



## Miss Vickie

What a beautiful girl, with a stylin' head of hair already! And she's already dressed, to boot! 

Congratulations to you both. Enjoy her!


----------



## Tad

gnoom said:


> Stacie told me to post this:
> 
> Ruby Elizabeth, 4060gramms (~9lbs), 56cm (~22inches), Feb. 8th, 1:36pm CET. :wubu:



Congrats to all involved! :bow: 

Now you get to relax.....


----------



## ciccialover

Hello to all,

I know that it has been asked several times, but did you encountered any trouble in getting pregnant and carrying on the baby because of your weight? My girlfriend now is 24 and weighs 210 lbs (95 kg), but I think she'll get fatter during these years before the pregnancy... Personally I think that her body is made to have children , but doctors....
What is your experience?

Thank you in advance!


----------



## Carrie

gnoom said:


> Stacie told me to post this:
> 
> Ruby Elizabeth, 4060gramms (~9lbs), 56cm (~22inches), Feb. 8th, 1:36pm CET. :wubu:


Congratulations to the happy family! She's absolutely beautiful, and look at that full head of hair! :happy:


----------



## penguin

ciccialover said:


> Hello to all,
> 
> I know that it has been asked several times, but did you encountered any trouble in getting pregnant and carrying on the baby because of your weight? My girlfriend now is 24 and weighs 210 lbs (95 kg), but I think she'll get fatter during these years before the pregnancy... Personally I think that her body is made to have children , but doctors....
> What is your experience?
> 
> Thank you in advance!



I shared my story over in this thread


----------



## Missy9579

I am so over being pregnant. It now officially sucks. Everything takes such effort to do, I just do nothing. It's depressing.

I am 33 weeks today with the twins and so ready to be done.

I now have pregnancy carpal tunnel. I have now gained 28 pounds for the pregnancy. I now have a c-section date, but it's my second date, I screwed myself into being pregnant 6 days longer by wanting a specific doctor.

I hurt, I cry, I am miserable and good lord I just want to be done.

There. Rant over. But it is no longer the walk in the park that it has been for most of the pregnancy. 6 more long weeks to go...if I don't go into labor on my own before then.


----------



## MissStacie

Missy9579 said:


> I am so over being pregnant. It now officially sucks. Everything takes such effort to do, I just do nothing. It's depressing.
> 
> I am 33 weeks today with the twins and so ready to be done.
> 
> I now have pregnancy carpal tunnel. I have now gained 28 pounds for the pregnancy. I now have a c-section date, but it's my second date, I screwed myself into being pregnant 6 days longer by wanting a specific doctor.
> 
> I hurt, I cry, I am miserable and good lord I just want to be done.
> 
> There. Rant over. But it is no longer the walk in the park that it has been for most of the pregnancy. 6 more long weeks to go...if I don't go into labor on my own before then.




Oh hon..been there...done that! The last couple months of my pregnancy was pretty bad...every step was a pain, quite literally, and my pregnancy carpel tunnel was the worst thing ever! I would wake up with my hands numb, and then when the feeling would come back, it was the most intense pain I've ever felt...worse than tooth pain...I swear!

But, I kept thinking of the overall prize...my Ruby..and in your case, you get TWO!!! Keep your eye on the prize and you'll make it through...promise!

PM on the way for the story about the c-section...


----------



## Missy9579

My husband and I had some maternity photos done at 32 weeks 2 days pregnant...my bump is much larger now! But we took them a bit early in case the babies came early. I really love the pictures and will be glad to have the memory of being pregnant with our boys. 

View attachment Baby bump 32 weeks.jpg


View attachment maternity 1.jpg


View attachment Missy bump 2.jpg


----------



## Aust99

Those are beautiful pictures..... What a lovely memory to have.


----------



## CastingPearls

How lovely and congratulations!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Missy9579 said:


> My husband and I had some maternity photos done at 32 weeks 2 days pregnant...my bump is much larger now! But we took them a bit early in case the babies came early. I really love the pictures and will be glad to have the memory of being pregnant with our boys.



Congrats on the twins! I'm a twin mom, too. Please let me know if you have any questions about anything- maybe I can help


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Your pics are just gorgeous, Missy.  Congratulations. :happy:


----------



## MissStacie

Gorgeous pics, Missy! At least you LOOK pregnant...I just looked fatter


----------



## Missy9579

Thanks everyone! They were a lot of fun to do..and being as this will be our only pregnancy, I really wanted to remember it. 

I think I have really popped in the last few weeks...because a lot of people can't stop saying WOAH, or holy cow. One lady told me I better sit down before the baby falls out, and the lady at the Target dressing room took one look at me and said "Is it twins".

lol so my bump is much larger now since the babies do the majority of their growing in the last 4-6 weeks.

They are being delivered by c-section on April 1st if they don't come on their own before that!


----------



## Ruby Ripples

Just realy enjoying this thread, congratulations to you all that have had your gorgeous babies! 

Missy, you haven't posted in five days, wondering if you have "popped" as you said before! :happy:


----------



## Adrian

Missy you look lovely. Thank you and your husband for having these great pictures taken!


----------



## Missy9579

So my babies came early! They came at 35 weeks and were born in Boston while my husband and I were there for one last weekend away! They were born at Brigham and Woman's hospital, which is an AMAZING hospital.

Blake was born at 10:54 and weighed 5 pounds even
Lucas was born at 10:56 and weighed 5 pounds 3 ounces.

Luke lost quite a bit of weight and we had to stay an extra 2 days, but for being preemies, they are doing amazingly well and needed only 24 hours in the NICU, which is mandatory for babies of their age there. They had no issues, luckily and we have been home a few weeks now and trying to find our grove!

I am over the moon in love with these little guys!

Pictures to come, I have to resize them!

Oh, they were born via emergency c-section and I am, super happy to report that my biggest fear of getting an infection afterwards did NOT happen!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Missy9579 said:


> So my babies came early! They came at 35 weeks and were born in Boston while my husband and I were there for one last weekend away! They were born at Brigham and Woman's hospital, which is an AMAZING hospital.
> 
> Blake was born at 10:54 and weighed 5 pounds even
> Lucas was born at 10:56 and weighed 5 pounds 3 ounces.
> 
> Luke lost quite a bit of weight and we had to stay an extra 2 days, but for being preemies, they are doing amazingly well and needed only 24 hours in the NICU, which is mandatory for babies of their age there. They had no issues, luckily and we have been home a few weeks now and trying to find our grove!
> 
> I am over the moon in love with these little guys!
> 
> Pictures to come, I have to resize them!
> 
> Oh, they were born via emergency c-section and I am, super happy to report that my biggest fear of getting an infection afterwards did NOT happen!



Aww, yay Missy! That is great news.


----------



## penguin

Missy9579 said:


> So my babies came early! They came at 35 weeks and were born in Boston while my husband and I were there for one last weekend away! They were born at Brigham and Woman's hospital, which is an AMAZING hospital.



Congratulations! I'm so glad to hear you're all doing well


----------



## Ruby Ripples

Missy9579 said:


> So my babies came early! They came at 35 weeks and were born in Boston while my husband and I were there for one last weekend away! They were born at Brigham and Woman's hospital, which is an AMAZING hospital.
> 
> Blake was born at 10:54 and weighed 5 pounds even
> Lucas was born at 10:56 and weighed 5 pounds 3 ounces.
> 
> Luke lost quite a bit of weight and we had to stay an extra 2 days, but for being preemies, they are doing amazingly well and needed only 24 hours in the NICU, which is mandatory for babies of their age there. They had no issues, luckily and we have been home a few weeks now and trying to find our grove!
> 
> I am over the moon in love with these little guys!
> 
> Pictures to come, I have to resize them!
> 
> Oh, they were born via emergency c-section and I am, super happy to report that my biggest fear of getting an infection afterwards did NOT happen!



What wonderful news, Many Congratulations to you and your guy. I cannot wait to see the baby pictures now!!! :happy:


----------



## CastingPearls

Congrats Missy! Can't wait to see pics!!!


----------



## Miss Vickie

Missy, congratulations! I love Brigham, it's a great hospital, and your babies are in good hands. I can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## Missy9579

Vicki it was an amazing hospital...amazing.

Here are a few pictures!

Boys are doing well...heading to the doctors in a little bit to be checked out...the boys are having some tummy issues/gas problems...going to be checked for reflux and see what we can do to relieve their obvious pain. 

View attachment babies 2.jpg


View attachment babies 5.jpg


View attachment babies 6.jpg


View attachment babies 8.jpg


----------



## Miss Vickie

Oh, so cute! And I see a lot of babies. They look very healthy. Sorry about the reflux. That's a real pain -- I was caring for a baby I suspect has it yesterday. It made feeding really difficult for the already exhausted parents.

You're in excellent hands. Brigham took great care of my brother, and it's a place I'd be proud to work.

Beautiful boys. Hope you're getting a little rest...


----------



## Tad

Belated congrats, Missy--and what adorable babies! Good luck with all the baby stuff....it is hard at times, but as my older brother put it "no one phase lasts long enough to kill you....no matter how it feels at the time." (got to love brothers sometimes  )

Enjoy!


----------



## Surlysomething

Missy9579 said:


> Vicki it was an amazing hospital...amazing.
> 
> Here are a few pictures!
> 
> Boys are doing well...heading to the doctors in a little bit to be checked out...the boys are having some tummy issues/gas problems...going to be checked for reflux and see what we can do to relieve their obvious pain.


 

Your boys are adorable! Congrats!


----------



## HottiMegan

Congrats Missy! Your boys are adorable. I hope you get a diagnosis for reflux. We waited until max was nearly 2 to get a definitive diagnosis.(not for lack of trying) It was an awful 2 years of projectile vomiting.


----------



## truebebeblue

Cuuuuuute! They grow so fast! Maddi is 4months now and getting big,rolling over sitting up. ENJOY the snuggly stage!


----------



## penguin

Oh they are adorable! Makes me want more!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

They are beautiful Missy!!! :wubu:


----------



## Paul

Very cute twins. You should be very proud. I hoe they have a good check up at the doctor.



Missy9579 said:


> Vicki it was an amazing hospital...amazing.
> 
> Here are a few pictures!
> 
> Boys are doing well...heading to the doctors in a little bit to be checked out...the boys are having some tummy issues/gas problems...going to be checked for reflux and see what we can do to relieve their obvious pain.


----------



## su_per

I have PCOS and antiphospholipid syndrome. I found that when I lose weight and take metformin, i get pregnant rather easily. I've been pregnant 4 times (I lost my first 3 pregnancies and gave birth to a healthy baby (a month early) in 2009). The only problems I had were due to my blood disorder (my body thinks the baby is a virus and tries to kill it). with blood thinners and bed rest, I managed to have a mostly problem free pregnancy (I was on the wrong dosage of blood thinners in the beginning of my pregnancy which affected the placenta which is why i gave birth so early).

I was 245 when I got pregnant and 291 when I delivered. I'm at 285 now. I have been trying for number 2, but since i havent lost much weight since giving birth, i doubt anything will happen.

if she has a fat friendly dr she should be fine.





ciccialover said:


> Hello to all,
> 
> I know that it has been asked several times, but did you encountered any trouble in getting pregnant and carrying on the baby because of your weight? My girlfriend now is 24 and weighs 210 lbs (95 kg), but I think she'll get fatter during these years before the pregnancy... Personally I think that her body is made to have children , but doctors....
> What is your experience?
> 
> Thank you in advance!


----------



## Adrian

Congratulations, Missy... they are so cute! Enjoy this very special time.


----------



## Tracii

I love little babies they are soo darn cute.
Congrats to all new Moms.


----------



## milfy

I always had really heavy periods when I was younger, one of them even lasted 4 whole long months. In the end I got diagnosed with PCOS - I went private and had a scan and saw all the cysts on the ovaries....was told I would never have children or would find it extremely difficult....this was when I was 18. I got given a Mirena Coil to help the bleeding which did stop my bleeding so was great.

My husband and I wanted to try for a baby in 2004 so we started to try and had my coil taken out. We went to Bupa and saw a specialist who once again scanned me to confirm the PCOS and put me on metformin. We really thought we would struggle but within 3 months I was pregnant with my first son, harry in July 2005. I had no complications at all with the actual pregnancy and in Jan 2006 he was born weighing a healthy 8lbs. The only restriction was that I developed type 2 diabetes whilst pregnant and got put on insulin straight away - this then meant i had to be induced week 38. This didnt go to plan and i ended up after 18 hours of false labour having an emergency c-section. Harry then got rushed to NICU ward as his sugar levels were so low he wouldnt feed. I ended up getting MRSA infection in my wound and was in hospital for 10 days....BUT....it WAS worth it.

5 years on and we eventually wanted to start trying for another one, so knowing I got pregnant so quickly last time we didnt bother going to any specialists, i just went to my gp and got my coil taken out again, this time it was more frustrating for me as i really wanted to get pregnant as quickly as i did before and after 3 months it was all i could think of. Eventually i got pregant within 8 months and again no complications with the pregnancy (apart from the ongoing diabetic treatment, but well controlled so not an issue)
I gave birth to Lily-May on 18th March 2011 weighing in at 8lb 6oz at week 39 of pregnancy. I opted for an elective c-section this time and it went much smoothly - had the c section on a friday and was out of hospital and home on the sunday!!!

The pics below are of me week 30 and 35 of pregnancy, my 20 week scan and pics of lily when she was born and now with my son who is now 5.

I wish everybody on this board who is trying for a baby, the best of luck.

Being told you have diabetes or PCOS does NOT mean the end of the world, as i have proven

xx


----------



## KHayes666

milfy said:


> I always had really heavy periods when I was younger, one of them even lasted 4 whole long months. In the end I got diagnosed with PCOS - I went private and had a scan and saw all the cysts on the ovaries....was told I would never have children or would find it extremely difficult....this was when I was 18. I got given a Mirena Coil to help the bleeding which did stop my bleeding so was great.
> 
> My husband and I wanted to try for a baby in 2004 so we started to try and had my coil taken out. We went to Bupa and saw a specialist who once again scanned me to confirm the PCOS and put me on metformin. We really thought we would struggle but within 3 months I was pregnant with my first son, harry in July 2005. I had no complications at all with the actual pregnancy and in Jan 2006 he was born weighing a healthy 8lbs. The only restriction was that I developed type 2 diabetes whilst pregnant and got put on insulin straight away - this then meant i had to be induced week 38. This didnt go to plan and i ended up after 18 hours of false labour having an emergency c-section. Harry then got rushed to NICU ward as his sugar levels were so low he wouldnt feed. I ended up getting MRSA infection in my wound and was in hospital for 10 days....BUT....it WAS worth it.
> 
> 5 years on and we eventually wanted to start trying for another one, so knowing I got pregnant so quickly last time we didnt bother going to any specialists, i just went to my gp and got my coil taken out again, this time it was more frustrating for me as i really wanted to get pregnant as quickly as i did before and after 3 months it was all i could think of. Eventually i got pregant within 8 months and again no complications with the pregnancy (apart from the ongoing diabetic treatment, but well controlled so not an issue)
> I gave birth to Lily-May on 18th March 2011 weighing in at 8lb 6oz at week 39 of pregnancy. I opted for an elective c-section this time and it went much smoothly - had the c section on a friday and was out of hospital and home on the sunday!!!
> 
> The pics below are of me week 30 and 35 of pregnancy, my 20 week scan and pics of lily when she was born and now with my son who is now 5.
> 
> I wish everybody on this board who is trying for a baby, the best of luck.
> 
> Being told you have diabetes or PCOS does NOT mean the end of the world, as i have proven
> 
> xx



Congrats on your second child and really glad Harry pulled through. Hope everything goes well from here on out.


----------



## mel

milfy said:


> I always had really heavy periods when I was younger, one of them even lasted 4 whole long months. In the end I got diagnosed with PCOS - I went private and had a scan and saw all the cysts on the ovaries....was told I would never have children or would find it extremely difficult....this was when I was 18. I got given a Mirena Coil to help the bleeding which did stop my bleeding so was great.
> 
> My husband and I wanted to try for a baby in 2004 so we started to try and had my coil taken out. We went to Bupa and saw a specialist who once again scanned me to confirm the PCOS and put me on metformin. We really thought we would struggle but within 3 months I was pregnant with my first son, harry in July 2005. I had no complications at all with the actual pregnancy and in Jan 2006 he was born weighing a healthy 8lbs. The only restriction was that I developed type 2 diabetes whilst pregnant and got put on insulin straight away - this then meant i had to be induced week 38. This didnt go to plan and i ended up after 18 hours of false labour having an emergency c-section. Harry then got rushed to NICU ward as his sugar levels were so low he wouldnt feed. I ended up getting MRSA infection in my wound and was in hospital for 10 days....BUT....it WAS worth it.
> 
> 5 years on and we eventually wanted to start trying for another one, so knowing I got pregnant so quickly last time we didnt bother going to any specialists, i just went to my gp and got my coil taken out again, this time it was more frustrating for me as i really wanted to get pregnant as quickly as i did before and after 3 months it was all i could think of. Eventually i got pregant within 8 months and again no complications with the pregnancy (apart from the ongoing diabetic treatment, but well controlled so not an issue)
> I gave birth to Lily-May on 18th March 2011 weighing in at 8lb 6oz at week 39 of pregnancy. I opted for an elective c-section this time and it went much smoothly - had the c section on a friday and was out of hospital and home on the sunday!!!
> 
> The pics below are of me week 30 and 35 of pregnancy, my 20 week scan and pics of lily when she was born and now with my son who is now 5.
> 
> I wish everybody on this board who is trying for a baby, the best of luck.
> 
> Being told you have diabetes or PCOS does NOT mean the end of the world, as i have proven
> 
> xx



adorable....beautiful


----------



## Shosh

Well I thought that I had well and truely made the decision that I was not going to have a baby, given my MS, and my life circumstances.

I have tried to push all thoughts of it to the back of my mind and go on, but the yearning is still there, no matter how hard I try to surpress it.

I would like to have a baby. There I said it.

I currently weigh 320 + pounds, and I plan to gain more as my love is an FA.

What I would like to know is how have other women found pregnancy and raising a child as a BBW or an SSBBW?

What are the the challenges for supersized women and how could I manage those challenges day to day?

Thanks so much.


----------



## penguin

Shosh said:


> I currently weigh 320 + pounds, and I plan to gain more as my love is an FA.



I don't see that it's necessary to gain simply because your partner admires fat women, but if that's your thing, go for it. 



> What I would like to know is how have other women found pregnancy and raising a child as a BBW or an SSBBW?
> 
> What are the the challenges for supersized women and how could I manage those challenges day to day?
> 
> Thanks so much.



I've posted about my experiences during pregnancy earlier in the thread, and I believe that being active during it will make a big difference. Walking or swimming would probably be the best activities IMO, not to be losing weight but to be building fitness and endurance. I had a lot of back pain from 15 weeks on, and while I know plenty of non-fat women have it too, I'm sure my weight didn't help there. 

The only challenges I've found in raising a child involve being unable to run around after/with her, or be as active as some other parents might be, and that I find sitting on the floor uncomfortable for too long, but mostly I don't enjoy the getting up from the floor part. Other than that, my weight doesn't impact my parenting. Plenty of non-fat parents don't do those things either, I know, but otherwise there hasn't been anything I haven't been able to do. I'm a single mother and I've only had minimal help from others in day to day care, so given she's a happy, healthy and bright 4 year old, I'm doing pretty well. I play with her, we do arts and crafts, we make up games and play hide and go seek. I clean up after her (oh, boy does she know how to make a mess), do the housework, entertain her and take care of her. 

I don't know how your MS will affect your parenting, but I do know other women with MS who are mothers who can manage quite well.


----------



## Shosh

Thanks Penguin. I think I will read the whole thread when I have a quite moment.
A friend of mine was telling me about a woman in a wheelchair who became a mum. She coped well, she just had to make adaptions day to day with her caregiving.

I guess all kinds of mums have challenges when it comes to motherhood, not just supersized mums.


----------



## penguin

Shosh said:


> Thanks Penguin. I think I will read the whole thread when I have a quite moment.
> A friend of mine was telling me about a woman in a wheelchair who became a mum. She coped well, she just had to make adaptions day to day with her caregiving.
> 
> I guess all kinds of mums have challenges when it comes to motherhood, not just supersized mums.



Oh absolutely. The better your support network, the easier it can be, and that goes for all parenting. My ex is of the opinion that if I can't run around after our child, I must be a bad mother, but then he's an ass so his opinion doesn't count  There are plenty of thin people who don't run around after their kids, after all!


----------



## SSBBWMJ

Just wanted to add my news ... I'm currently 16 weeks pregnant with my second child. I weighed in at 453 the first time and 439 the next. I am now at 440 ... I gained 1 pound in the past month. Lol. Its good for me cause I'm overweight. Anyways ... being an SSBBW and pregnant is a lil stressful for me. Anyone else stressed about it?? I was 350 when I had my son.


----------



## penguin

SSBBWMJ said:


> Just wanted to add my news ... I'm currently 16 weeks pregnant with my second child. I weighed in at 453 the first time and 439 the next. I am now at 440 ... I gained 1 pound in the past month. Lol. Its good for me cause I'm overweight. Anyways ... being an SSBBW and pregnant is a lil stressful for me. Anyone else stressed about it?? I was 350 when I had my son.



Congrats! Try not to stress about it, get some exercise, do all the usual pregnancy stuff and hopefully things will be nice and easy.


----------



## KHayes666

SSBBWMJ said:


> Just wanted to add my news ... I'm currently 16 weeks pregnant with my second child. I weighed in at 453 the first time and 439 the next. I am now at 440 ... I gained 1 pound in the past month. Lol. Its good for me cause I'm overweight. Anyways ... being an SSBBW and pregnant is a lil stressful for me. Anyone else stressed about it?? I was 350 when I had my son.



Congrats on having your second


----------



## CastingPearls

SSBBWMJ said:


> Just wanted to add my news ... I'm currently 16 weeks pregnant with my second child. I weighed in at 453 the first time and 439 the next. I am now at 440 ... I gained 1 pound in the past month. Lol. Its good for me cause I'm overweight. Anyways ... being an SSBBW and pregnant is a lil stressful for me. Anyone else stressed about it?? I was 350 when I had my son.


Congratulations!!!


----------



## Mezmerized187

So. I know this thread kinda died off... but I'm in need of some advice... My Fiance and I are TTC and have been for over a year, we have yet to conceive.... we are both big people. both weighing in at aprox. 350-375. I have been irregular my entire life, but Had one miscarriage a while back. I don't know what I should do. Any advice???


----------



## penguin

Are you tracking your ovulation?


----------



## Tad

Has he had any testing done? It is not that uncommon for guys to have low sperm counts or low sperm mobility, and it isn't something that you can look at anyone and guess (or determine on your own). Having said that, being fat will at the least make it more likely that things are rather warm 'down there' which can negatively impact sperm. 

Not saying that is the case, just saying not to rule anything out.


----------



## Mezmerized187

Penguin, I am not really sure how to... I only have my "monthly" every 6 months.. And Tad, I never thought of that... we may have to look into that... Thanks


----------



## penguin

I have friends who have had success using Maybe Baby . They discovered the were ovulating sporadically or at different times each month. It's worth the money, from what they said, and cheaper than buying the tests you pee on in the long run. 

Also get into the habit of checking your vaginal discharge, as that's often a sign of ovulation. A site like femilia is great for keeping track of your cycle, including discharge, temperature, when you had sex, when you have your period. You can adjust the settings to suit your cycle. 

If you're only getting your period twice a year, then you're probably not ovulating very often. Have you been checked for PCOS or other reasons why it's so irregular? They're not all weight related.


----------



## Mezmerized187

I have had a round of tests recently that said that I was wrongly diagnosed with pcos about 6 years ago. Medically as far as the test go blood tests and all that jazz i am healthy as a horse. My doctor was surprised that for my size I'm actually healthier than he is. Ha. So i don't know what other tests i should have done though.


----------



## Gingembre

Just to add that there may well be nothing wrong, but if you're only ovulating once every few months, Mezmerized, then chances are it'll be a while before you conceive. It can take any perfectly healthy couple some time before things come together.

I agree with Penguin, though, that tracking your ovulation might be a good place to start.


----------



## b0nnie

My pregnancy story so far:

I starting working as an apprentice welder in spring of this year and I had been losing weight as a result of having such a physically demanding job; I went down to about 225lbs.

I found out in late July that I was pregnant. It wasn't planned and we had been using condoms and I assumed it was enough. When I found out I went to my HR person and requested to be taken out of welding because weld fumes are horribly bad for you. My request was denied. I continued working and had several incidents of spotting and bleeding. Once it was so bad I went to the ER to make sure everything was ok. It took me a few weeks to be able to get into seeing a regular dr and getting a medical excuse not to weld. As soon I did get that note I was let go from my job due to being "unable to meet the work requirements of my current position". It was not an easy time and I was very stressed out. 

The bleeding continued through out my first trimester and into my second. My doc said that it was normal in some pregnancies and that I was only to worry if I got any pain along with the bleeding. My due date was March 15, 2013. I moved back home in mid October due to a death in my family and as a result I missed my 20 week ultrasound. I had been living in Indiana and had a difficult time getting all the medical stuff taken care of and transferred to my home state of New Mexico. I finally got it sorted, it _only _took a month and a half :doh:, and was able to make an appointment with a clinic in town. They didn't have an opening til the middle of December. I really wasn't worried because the bleeding had gone away...I didn't even spot at all anymore and the baby was moving all the time.

On December 9th I was just relaxing in bed when I felt myself get wet; it felt like I had peed my pants without feeling it. I got up and showered and put on clean clothes and went to lay down again. It might sound crazy but it never crossed my mind that my water had just broken. When I wet myself for a second time...that's when I called my sister and told her what was going on and asked what it could possibly mean. I thought it was just that I had lost control of my bladder cuz the baby was pressing up on it. My sister came for me and took to me to the ER. On the walk to the hospital from the car (maybe 75 ft) I got totally wet as if I had peed on myself again.

Once inside the ER the admissions person called Labor and Delivery and a nurse came for me right away. This is when what was happening hit me. I was only 26 weeks, there was no way I could go into labor this early. Once I was in a room they took a swab to test if the liquid was urine or amniotic fluid. Turns out my water bag was ruptured and since the hospitals in my town didn't have a NICU capable of handing a baby born this early I had to be transferred to a hospital in a neighboring city an hours drive away. 

That pretty much brings me to where I am now. The hospital was able to stop me from going into labor. I'm on hooked up to an IV of Magnesium Sulfate that keeps my uterus relaxed and I'm attached to some belt thing around my waist that measures for contractions. When I have gotten a few contractions I'm given a shot to stop them and so far this has worked. I've been given a couple doses of a steroid that helps the baby's lungs develop faster. I'm going to be in the hospital on strict bed-rest with bathroom privileges until the baby is born. The doctor told me that goal is to keep me pregnant until I am at least 32 weeks but that she won't let me get past 34. After saying that she added that those were our goals but if something changed or it appeared the baby was in distress that they would take the baby out. Its a day to day thing really. The hospital I'm in has a Level 3 NICU so whatever the outcome I know that being here in this hospital is the best thing for us.

I currently weigh 242lbs and nobody here has brought up the possibility of weight having had anything to do with all this. They aren't sure why my water broke especially because my previous pregnancy was carried to full term with no complications at all.


----------



## Sweetie

Bonnie...I'm going to be sending good thoughts and vibes (in my world I call them prayers) for you and your baby. I'm sorry you're having to go through this. I'm sending you some cyber {{{{{{HUGS}}}}}} too...


----------



## Tad

Oh Bonnie, what a rough ride  Fingers crossed for the next several weeks to go as smoothly and quickly as possible, with you getting to snuggle your baby at the end.


----------



## bbwfairygirl

Sending you and your little one lots of healing thoughts. I know how scary it can be (my daughter was born at 25/26 weeks). Hang in there, it sounds like you're in a good place for you and baby now.


----------



## b0nnie

Thank you all.

I'll be 28 weeks friday so slowly but surly we are getting to a safer time for the baby

I do wish I knew what was inside me...the baby hide during the ultrasound so I'm clueless. I had one the day I came into the hospital and the baby's estimated weight was 2lbs and that was over 10 days ago, so the out look is very positive.


----------



## bbwfairygirl

b0nnie said:


> Thank you all.
> 
> I'll be 28 weeks friday so slowly but surly we are getting to a safer time for the baby
> 
> I do wish I knew what was inside me...the baby hide during the ultrasound so I'm clueless. I had one the day I came into the hospital and the baby's estimated weight was 2lbs and that was over 10 days ago, so the out look is very positive.



Good to hear all is well so far. Hopefully they will do another ultrasound and baby won't be hiding!


----------



## b0nnie

Born Januaury 4, 2013 (exactly 10 weeks early)
3lbs 5oz 15.5" long

Still in the hospital because he was just so early and tiny, but he's slowly growing each day and is up to 4lbs 3oz as I write this. 

View attachment DSC03817 - Copy.JPG


View attachment DSC03830 - Copy.JPG


View attachment DSC03824 - Copy.JPG


----------



## Diana_Prince245

b0nnie said:


> Born Januaury 4, 2013 (exactly 10 weeks early)
> 3lbs 5oz 15.5" long
> 
> Still in the hospital because he was just so early and tiny, but he's slowly growing each day and is up to 4lbs 3oz as I write this.



That's far enough along that there tend to be more good outcomes though. Congrats!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

b0nnie said:


> Born Januaury 4, 2013 (exactly 10 weeks early)
> 3lbs 5oz 15.5" long
> 
> Still in the hospital because he was just so early and tiny, but he's slowly growing each day and is up to 4lbs 3oz as I write this.



He's beautiful, Bonnie. Congrats!


----------



## b0nnie

thanks 

:wubu:


----------



## Aust99

b0nnie said:


> thanks
> 
> :wubu:



Amazing!! Congratulations


----------



## Tad

Congrats Bonnie, and I hope he's home with you soon.


----------



## Surlysomething

Congrats, Bonnie. He's a cute little guy. You can already see a sparkle in his eye.

Sounds like he's thriving like a boss! 




b0nnie said:


> Born Januaury 4, 2013 (exactly 10 weeks early)
> 3lbs 5oz 15.5" long
> 
> Still in the hospital because he was just so early and tiny, but he's slowly growing each day and is up to 4lbs 3oz as I write this.


----------



## BigBootyBeautyXXL

I would be interested to know if anyone in the 380+ range has successfully conceived without tremendous effort...


----------



## cinnamitch

BigBootyBeautyXXL said:


> I would be interested to know if anyone in the 380+ range has successfully conceived without tremendous effort...



4 kids, all conceived while I was between 380-420 lbs. Never had any fertility issues. In fact, my youngest two are not quite a year apart in age.


----------



## BigBootyBeautyXXL

cinnamitch said:


> 4 kids, all conceived while I was between 380-420 lbs. Never had any fertility issues. In fact, my youngest two are not quite a year apart in age.



That's impressive... are you top or bottom-heavy, though? I'm extremely pearshaped, so I might be a slightly different case. :-\


----------



## cinnamitch

BigBootyBeautyXXL said:


> That's impressive... are you top or bottom-heavy, though? I'm extremely pearshaped, so I might be a slightly different case. :-\



Fat all over.


----------



## penguin

I was around 400 when I got pregnant. Unplanned and unexpected.


----------



## HottiMegan

I'm an apple and was mid to high 300s both pregnancies. Never had a conception issue. Alex was conceived on the very first try unprotected.


----------



## bigmac

BigBootyBeautyXXL said:


> That's impressive... are you top or bottom-heavy, though? I'm extremely pearshaped, so I might be a slightly different case. :-\



My wife's a very pear shaped SSBBW. She's had three kids -- the last one at almost 40. She also weighed between 380 and 420 when she conceived.

No problems getting pregnant -- we got married in January and had our first baby in September.


----------

